# Celtics tied for 1st in the Atlantic



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

With a record of 5-8, the Celtics are tied for first in the Atlantic as of 11/27 (not including whatever games get played tonight). People were saying the East has gotten stronger, but only 5 teams in the East have a better record than that. That's kind of pathetic. I think we have a good shot of making the playoffs. I just hope we do it with a winning record and not rely on every other team just being completely miserable.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

it shows you how sad the atlantic is when we are tied for first


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

The East in general is once again weak.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I read today the top 5 teams in the West are 20-4 against the east...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> it shows you how sad the atlantic is when we are tied for first


The Atlantic Division really should be demoted to a new NBA Second Division. It would be just the Celtics luck to win the Atlantic Division title with 36 wins, get wiped out 4-0 in the postseason, and end up with the 15th pick in the draft and continue to flounder in mediocrity. You wonder how much longer Pierce will tolerate it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Where are those Nets that everyone was yapping about in the NJ forum?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Where are those Nets that everyone was yapping about in the NJ forum?


nets had 9-12 start last year, 2-11 in '04-05 and 7-11 in '03-04. they won the division in all but one of those years and made the playoffs in each. nets are notorious slow starters...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

The Nets as they are, are not a championship team.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> Where are those Nets that everyone was yapping about in the NJ forum?


Barring injuries they'll right their ship eventually. As of today the only team in the East that looks like a possible contender is Cleveland. Chicago would be a contender if Paxson weren't such a coward. Atlanta is really one player away from making some postseason noise at this point. They need someone like Ben Gordon at the one. Unfortunately, because Steve Belkin won't accept a buyout, the Hawks are stuck in limbo. At this point you would think that he'd own up to being wrong about the Joe Johnson deal and let the whole thing go. Orlando is Ronnie Brewer away from running away with the Southeast. Their only real weakness is in feeding the post, and Brewer's ballhandling and versatility would have served them well. They took Joe Joe Forte, instead. Poor Orlando fans. Detroit still needs to upgrade the center spot to really put themselves back into contention.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought I was the only one that thought Orlando can definitely win that division. I thought everybody was thinking 'Miami will get it eventually'. The East contenders IMO are the Cavs, Pistons, and Magic, possibly Bulls. Heat are finished.


----------



## AmericanGod (Jul 29, 2006)

The Cavs seem like the only team that I can truly see contending with a team from the West. Last year the gave an exponentially better Pistons team a great series and this year there are no teams that will be as good as the Pistons. Shaq isn't healthy enough to compliment Flash as he should (as it is, he's only averaging 14 ppg and something like 7 rebounds) and Miami is sorely lacking another scoring threat. The Pistons are just not the Pistons of old. Bulls? * Overrated *. LeBron will carry the Cavs to the ECF and we'll see what happens from there.

Oh, and I hope the C's tank this season to get Oden like the rest of you :biggrin:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

its gonna down to the celtics and the raptors, nets will fall to 3rd place.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I think Oden will stay in school for at least his Soph year.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> its gonna down to the celtics and the raptors, nets will fall to 3rd place.


No.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> its gonna down to the celtics and the raptors, nets will fall to 3rd place.


The only 3rd place the Nets will fall to is the 3rd place in the East, as they become the winners of the Atlantic.

The Raptors will come in second.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> its gonna down to the celtics and the raptors, nets will fall to 3rd place.


Well if they do that it will be very close.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The Celtics are on a pace to win 32 games _and_ the Atlantic Division title. Meaning that they could be one of the six worst teams in the NBA and get stuck with the 15th pick as a reward. :banana:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> The Celtics are on a pace to win 32 games _and_ the Atlantic Division title. Meaning that they could be one of the six worst teams in the NBA and get stuck with the 15th pick as a reward. :banana:


Playoff revenue is nothing to scoff at. Besides, next year's draft is loaded top to bottom.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> Playoff revenue is nothing to scoff at. Besides, next year's draft is loaded top to bottom.


Sure, it is, but it's also has about four franchise players and many other stars in the top ten. This draft is very deep, but there is a _great_ difference between sixth and fifteen.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Premier said:


> Sure, it is, but it's also has about four franchise players and many other stars in the top ten. This draft is very deep, but there is a _great_ difference between sixth and fifteen.


Huge difference between this and some of the last drafts that had terrific depth. If given the choice between the Cavs and the lottery, I'll take the lottery.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> Playoff revenue is nothing to scoff at. Besides, next year's draft is loaded top to bottom.


People are freaking out too much about 2007. Simply having a pick in the middle of the draft won't turn a team around and make them into the 96 Bulls. In terms of the top of the draft it's the equivalent of 2003, but after that it's no different than 2001 or 2005. While there's a huge reward for ending the year drafting in the top 6 or 8, after that Boston will just be drafting more of what they already have too much of.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> People are freaking out too much about 2007. Simply having a pick in the middle of the draft won't turn a team around and make them into the 96 Bulls. In terms of the top of the draft it's the equivalent of 2003, but after that it's no different than 2001 or 2005. While there's a huge reward for ending the year drafting in the top 6 or 8, after that Boston will just be drafting more of what they already have too much of.


When does a 15th pick ever become a franchise player? 

It seems Celtics fans are hoping for a mid to late pick every year and expecthing them all to be superstars in this league.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The 15th pick has a rather inglorious history. Dell Curry is arguably the best player selected at 15 in the last quarter century. Al might end up having a better career, but as of today he's behind Dell. There have been some useful rotation guys drafted 15th, and far better ones drafted later. But, yeah, that was point about the downside of winning the Atlantic while having one of the worst teams in the NBA.


----------

